# Live in Mirdif, work in DIC, school in Sharjah?



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if it would be viable to live in Mirdif, work in DIC and commute daily but have the kids in a school in Sharjah? I assume traffic from Mirdif -> Sharjah would be fine in the morning as the traffic is going the other way but how long would it take and would the commute from Mirdif to DIC be viable each day?

Thanks!


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Cong..you have chosenthe best option I think.
Because you go DIC by Emirates road,that will take at max 30 I believe.
I don't know you livein flat or Vila,But if you live in flat and you go to Sharja and then DIC ...I think Muhaisna ,Al Nahda,Algusais may be better option .
I know one family had the same sitution, but after some time they went for hiring a driver for their kids.
All the best.
Anwar Aziz


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

What I was thinking was that I live in Mirdif with my family. My wife would then take the kids to school in sharjah (AIS probably) and I would drive to DIC. Is that going to be viable? I assume going to Sharjah won't be an issue but would getting back to Mirdif be difficult in the traffic?


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

*That common*

Just take Emirates raod ,there is no traffic .
Other wise you can take also Metro from Rashidia(this will be possible till April I blieve because of summer ).
Before shifting to Albarsha I used to go from Muhaisna to DMC for one month and I was taking almost 1.5 hour (Metro from Rashidai to DIC or Nakheel 50-55 min).
Regards,
Anwar Aziz


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Just take Emirates raod ,there is no traffic .
> Other wise you can take also Metro from Rashidia(this will be possible till April I blieve because of summer ).
> Before shifting to Albarsha I used to go from Muhaisna to DMC for one month and I was taking almost 1.5 hour (Metro from Rashidai to DIC or Nakheel 50-55 min).
> Regards,
> Anwar Aziz


Is that true? There is no traffic on Emirates Rd between Mirdif and DIC? How long would it take to commute from Mirdif to DIC?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, there will be traffic but it should be manageable, however going from Emirates Road to DIC may be an issue depending on which exit you decide to take as it does not directly connect to that area.

The metro should be fine too and Rashidiya station has a parking area.

it really all depends on what time you leave and when you have to get to DIC.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> it really all depends on what time you leave and when you have to get to DIC.


If i wanted to be at DIC between 8am and 9am, what time would I need to leave Mirdif? I assume this would be the busiest time of day for commuting...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think your biggest issue maybe getting out Mirdiff first which I can't tell you how easy/hard that would be. I would say you should leave at 7am barring any huge delays at Mirdiff and no accidents on the way. Like I said, the main issue is getting off Emirates Road and going to DIC where you encounter traffic lights and roads with less lanes and lower speed limits. You would probably have to do some practice runs, go at 6:30 and then go at 7 and see which is better for you. You may even end up going at 7:30 if traffic flows well but you never know in this country.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Moe. 

Do you know how long the Metro takes from Rashidiyya to DIC? I can't find the info on the metro site..

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

From past experience it can take just over an hour but then you have to walk/bus/taxi to your destination.


----------

